# How should I apply this exhaust pipe wrap?



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

just use the cable ties. but i don't like that stuff. what i do is use heat sleeve . put a piece of split loom on the wire or cable, and the sleeve over that. or better yet, 2 heats sleeves = a 3/4 over a 1/2 for example.


----------



## HotRodx10 (Aug 24, 2017)

If the problem is wires getting on or too close to the exhaust pipe/manifold, then wrapping the exhaust pipe may not help. The best solution is to get the wires away from it. Cable ties usually work fairly well for that. You can use the fancy stainless steel ones, but the plastic ones will work, too.

I guess it doesn't hurt to insulate the exhaust pipe, either, but it will still get fairly hot.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

In the old days, they made a heat shield, just for this.

Had to use it on a 70, 454 Chevy SS, to protect the starter, and wiring. 

You can basically do the same thing with some stainless, and brackets to bolt to the manifold, and hold the wiring away from the exhaust manifold and pipe. 

Adding more straps to that might be an idea too.

Regular worm drive radiator hose clamps should work well for that.


ED


----------



## Rangerxlt (Nov 2, 2017)

Thanks for the suggestions. I tried cable ties, split loom tubing, and metal tape in the past. But I usually have to re-apply it later. I looked into heat sleeve. But you have to slip it on one end first which is closed, of course.


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

I have a classic car with a modern FI engine and the speed sensor is near the exhaust. I used the wrap like you have and it works so far. Start downstream of the engine so it will be more wind resistant. Wrap it around tightly on itself so the end is buried, then wrap tightly toward the front. I folded the front end over so it couldn’t unravel and secured it with a couple of metal band ties, which you have. Put one on the starting end, too. We used that for years on headers without problems as long as it is tight and banded.


----------



## Rangerxlt (Nov 2, 2017)

Ok. Thanks Thomas. I just looked online and I found some split, wrap-around heat sleeve. I overlooked this. Maybe I'll return the wrap for a refund.

What's the consensus with you guys.......exhaust bandage/wrap, or split heat sleeve?


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

You'll probably need to invest in a set of CV joint clamp pliers.


----------



## HotRodx10 (Aug 24, 2017)

I still recommend tying the wires back, maybe with stainless steel cable ties, if the plastic ones haven't proved durable enough. Those should outlast the vehicle. Aluminum or stainless steel wire is also very durable.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

HotRodx10 said:


> I still recommend tying the wires back,


sometimes that is just not possible. 

i have an amp wire running from the battery back to inside the cab. it runs right next to the exhaust by the starter, about 1". i have a heat sleeve on it and no problems.


----------



## Rangerxlt (Nov 2, 2017)

I'm thinking split wrap-around heat sleeve and tying off with stainless steel cable ties would be the way to go.
I found something called Thermashield T6. I already have separate steel cable ties at home, But I'm willing to consider any suggestions.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

Rangerxlt said:


> split wrap-


split loom ? the stuff wires run it ?


----------



## Rangerxlt (Nov 2, 2017)

No. Not the split loom tubing that is made of PVC or something similar. I have used this in the engine bay. But I have seen it melt if it's close to the engine or exhaust...............even if it is not touching.

The products I found are the heat sleeves you guys mentioned. But these ones are split so the wire or cable can be inserted and then wrapped over.


----------



## Rangerxlt (Nov 2, 2017)

I ended up using the Thermashield T6 heat sleeve from an online seller called Wire Care.com. This heat shield can stand up to any amount of heat from nearby engine or exhaust pipes. I returned the exhaust wrap for a refund


----------

